# Looking for a story



## best_served_cold (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm looking for a story i read years ago. I cant remember the title.

What I do remember, is that there is a guy in college, who might have been taking some weird supplements, but he gets with a girl/classmate? in the hall after a class and when he cums, she starts blowing up huge with fat. 

I dont think it was a very long story. 

Does that sound familiar to anyone?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tement (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds vaguely like Guhbone's "The Drug Trial." Had a bunch of different girls going through different kinds of growth, and there were two girls that got fat. I think it's actually over on The Overflowing Bra, though.


----------



## Joel (Oct 2, 2012)

Jim's Big Problem?


----------



## mp7251 (Oct 3, 2012)

try this one


----------



## ShammyBoy (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31168

Jim's big problem and the back story to that is the first link in the story.


----------



## silentbob (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/table_turning.html


----------



## Coop (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like Unexplained Additions as MP7251 mentioned.


----------

